

50% off No Starch ebooks for Day Against DRM - ktf
http://nostarch.com/newsletters/dayagainstdrm.htm

======
lubujackson
Worth mentioning "Tangled Web" is probably the best overview of security
issues that emerge from browsers and the HTML architecture.
<http://nostarch.com/tangledweb>

~~~
runevault
Somehow hadn't heard of this book, and as I'm intending to do some web
development soon this book sounds worthwhile. Thanks for the tip!

~~~
acangiano
Somewhat of a shameless plug, but in order not to miss great programming
books, you can signup with my new book notification service
(<http://anynewbooks.com/>). We featured 'The Tangled Web' the week it came
out: [http://anynewbooks.com/2011/11/30/this-weeks-new-books-in-
pr...](http://anynewbooks.com/2011/11/30/this-weeks-new-books-in-
programming-68/)

------
fdb
I can recommend "The Land of Lisp" - a fun introduction into Common Lisp:
<http://nostarch.com/lisp.htm>

------
drtse4
Linux Programming Interface, great (the best?) book on linux/posix API, huge
discount considering the normal price <http://nostarch.com/tlpi>

~~~
petercooper
Seconded, I love this book. Definitely in my top 5 tech books ever.

------
gizzlon
Highly recommend "Silence on the wire" : <http://nostarch.com/silence.htm>

It's the opposite of a practical security book, more philosophical I guess. A
good read, full of more or less crazy ideas ..

------
melling
They have an Inkscape and GIMP book. Are these any good? They look
interesting. Wish I could pre-order the one that ships in August.

~~~
FreakLegion
Preordering is disabled due to technical limitations with their credit card
processing. If I were you I'd try contacting them directly. There's a good
chance they'll accommodate you with a discount on your future order.

------
merlincorey
This is an amazing offer and I am going to pick up a few titles I have had my
eye on for the price of one.

No Starch Press is absolutely one of the best publishers in technology books,
period.

Bill, their founder, also has a fine taste in scotch, so you should trust them
based on that alone.

~~~
zeruch
I know Bill, too (and I've been together with NSPs former managing editor for
the last decade)...his taste in Scotch I'm not sold on, but his books are
great :)

~~~
nostarch
Thanks but it's BOURBON. That's why you don't like my taste in Scotch. I have
22 bottles of Bourbon in the office at the moment. Only a couple of bottles of
Scotch.

~~~
masterzora
Bourbon, you say? Now you've caught my interest. Any particular beauties in
that collection?

------
DannoHung
LYAH!

